# Eclipse - JAR FILE erzeugen!



## Guest (15. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

kann mir villeicht mal jemand schnell helfen, wie ich ein jar file erzeuge.

ich habe eine datei die heisst makros.java
die läuft auf eclipse.

Ich möchte es selbstständig laufen lassen.

Bitte keine klugen ratschläge wie schau mal im galileo , das hab ich bereits schon.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (15. Jan 2007)

eclipse. File - export - jar file.

oder holzhacker-methode.
normales zip erstellen und umbenenen als .jar 
wird allerdings nicht laufen sondern eher als
bibliothek dinen


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jan 2007)

Rechtsklick auf's Projekt -> export as -> jar file -> Wizard ausfüllen (nicht vergessen die main-class anzugeben).


----------



## Gast (15. Jan 2007)

manifest datei fehlt sagt er mir dabei .-(


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jan 2007)

Sagt wer?


----------



## Gast (15. Jan 2007)

wollt jetzt mein jar file starten und es gibt den fehler: " Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from"


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jan 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wizard ausfüllen (nicht vergessen die main-class anzugeben).


----------



## Gast (15. Jan 2007)

wenn ich wüsste, wie ich das mache? :-((


----------



## Roar (15. Jan 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn ich wüsste, wie ich das mache? :-((


mit der tastatur
scnr


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jan 2007)

In dem dafür vorgesehen Feld im Wizard.
Ist ja nicht so das der unbeschriftet wäre  :roll:


----------



## Gast (15. Jan 2007)

Voll Hohl 
ich sollte auch mal auf next drücken und nicht sofort auf finish, danke für die schnelle hilfe leute


----------

